# Wago 750-841



## Marc-2112 (17 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade bei mir zu Hause meine Solaranlage zu optimieren.
Ich habe folgendes vor:
Ich habe 5 Module bzw Hydraulische Kreisläufe auf dem Dach.
Die 5 Kreisläufe sind Paralel zueinder verschaltet(hydraulisch). Es wird nur einen Drehzahlgeregelte Pumpe für alle Kreisläüfe verwendet. Vor jedem Kreislauf habe ich einen Stellmotor der mir die einzelnen Kreisläufe auf und zu drehen kann(0-100%).

Mit der Drehzahl der Pumpe will ich die gesammt-Temperatur auf ca. 90° halten. Mit den Stellgliedern will ich die einzelnen Kreiläufe so auf und zu machen, dass ich in allen Feldern ungefähr gleiche Temperaturen habe. 

Zum Regeln, verwende ich eine Wago 750-841. Diese hat Analoge ein- bzw. Ausgänge für die Stellmotoren und die Temperaturfühler.
Die Temperaturfühler sind am ende jeden Kreislaufes und natürlich im Vor- bzw. Rücklauf.

Die Hardware habe ich schon, es scheitert bei mir leider nur am programmieren. Ich bin relativer Neuling was Codesys betrifft.
Ich hab zwar schon 1-2 Sachen gemacht, wäre aber trotzdem für Lösungsvorschläge zu haben ;-)

Wie würdet ihr das Programmmässig machen? Irgendwelche Ideen?

Vielen Dank im vorraus!

Gruß Marc


----------



## gravieren (17 August 2010)

Hi

>Ich bin relativer Neuling was Codesys betrifft.
Ich würde die www.oscat.lib runterladen.

5 + 1    PI oder PID-Regler mit der OSCAT projektieren.



Somit hast du die Regelung der einzelnen Pumpenkreise und der Wasserpumpe.


----------



## Marc-2112 (17 August 2010)

*Pid*

Also ich hab mir das in etwa so vorgestellt:

1. Die Drehzahl der Pumpe sorgt für die gesammt Temperatur.

2. Die Stellglieder gehen so auf und zu, dass sich in den einzelnen Feldern die Temperaturen angleichen.

Den ersten Punkt bekomm ich noch ganz gut auf die Reihe mit ner größer kleiner Vergleichsgeschichte.

Aber wie ich die Stellglieder so steuere, dass dann wirklich die selben, oder fast selben Temperaturen in den Feldern zu Stande kommen, versteh ich noch nicht so ganz.

Vom prinzip, muss ich ja schauen, welche Temperatur sie gerade haben. Wenn sie über Solltemperatur sind, kann ich das Stellglied mehr öffnen und wenn Sie drunter sind, muss es sich schließen.

Aber wie mach ich das?

Mach ich Punkt 1 eigentlich auch mit nem PID?
Wie funktioniert der eigentlich genau? Ich sag dem, den Sollwert und sag ihm wie er ihn erreicht, oder was? Wie mach ich das mit dem Analogen Ausgang? Der hat ja Werte von 0-64000 oder so... 
Kann ich dass dem PID sagen oder was?

Sorry für die blöden Fragen, aber ich kenn mich da echt nicht so gut aus...

Aber Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Marc-2112 (17 August 2010)

*noch was...*

kennt vielleicht einer ein Beispielprogramm von so einer PID Reglung?

Vielleicht schnall ich es ja dann ;-)

Gruß Marc


----------



## gravieren (17 August 2010)

Hi

PID-Regler:  http://www.rn-wissen.de/index.php/Regelungstechnik



Welche Sensoren und Stellglieder hast du  ?


----------



## Marc-2112 (17 August 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> PID-Regler:  http://www.rn-wissen.de/index.php/Regelungstechnik
> 
> ...





Das sieht nach ner netten Seite aus... les ich mich gleich mal ein. Dankeschön!


Temperaturfühler: ein stink normaler PT 1000(hab dafür auch schon die passenden Klemmen von Wago 750-461/000 003
Stellglieder: von Kieback&Peter MD15-R (analog 0-10V eingang) (Als ausgangsklemme hierfür hab ich die 750-559)

Gruß Marc


----------



## gravieren (17 August 2010)

Hi


Hast du dir schon mal die kostenlose oscat-lib runtergeladen.

Ein Blick in das OSCAT-Handbuch ist auch sinnvoll.

Es gibt auch ein OSCAT-Forum, bei der du spezielle Unterstützung finden kannst.  http://www.oscat.de/community/


----------



## Marc-2112 (18 August 2010)

*Danke*

Zwei sehr gute tips bisher!
Hab mich mal eingelesen und versuch gerade das ganze Programmmäßig umzusetzen.

Sieht auch bisher ganz gut aus.

Die Gesamttemperatur regel ich einfach über die Drehzahl der Pumpe mit nem 
CRTL_PID aus der Oscat.lib
(ich versuche das gerade hier im Trockenlauf, also Wago PT1000 und Stellmotoren im uneingebauten zustand und siehe da, es regt sich was ;-) )

Bei den einzellnen Felder, bin ich gerade am überlegen, wie ich das mache...

Meinst du ich sollte es wie mit der Pumpe machen und die Stellglieder auch einfach mit dem PT versuchen auf 90° zu bringen oder sollte ich mir lieber den Mittelwert der einzellnen Felder nehmen und versuchen die Felder diesem Wert auszurichten...

Weil letztendlich will ich ja nicht, dass das stellglied die Gesamttemperatur regelt sondern nur die einzellnen Felder auf gleiche Temperatur bringt.

Was meinst du? Ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Gedankengang.

Gruß Marc

Ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Gedankengang?


----------



## gravieren (18 August 2010)

Hi



> Meinst du ich sollte es wie mit der Pumpe machen und die Stellglieder auch einfach mit dem PT versuchen auf 90° zu bringen oder sollte ich mir lieber den Mittelwert der einzellnen Felder nehmen und versuchen die Felder diesem Wert auszurichten...


 

Vorab ich habe KEINE Solaranlage.  


Versuche es doch mal selbst herauszufinden.
(Letzendlich änderst du halt die Feinheiten in der Praxis)



Denkansätze (Extremsituation):
Pumpe läuft mit 99% maximaler Drehzahl
Alle MD15 haben nur 4% geöffnet.

Hierbei fährst du im Drosselbetrieb !





Also nach Möglichkeit alle MD15  > 90% geöffnet.
Alle Temperaturen sollten hierbei gleich sein.
(Es werden auch vermutlich auch nicht immer die 90°C sein  !)


Freigabe der Regelung der MD15 sollte sein, dass die Pumpe mit einer Mindestdrehzahl läuft. 
(Ansonsten regeln die MD15, wenn eine Wolke am Himmel steht)




Also z.b.  
50% Pumpendrehzahl.


.


----------



## Marc-2112 (18 August 2010)

*Danke!*

Nochmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Du hast Recht, ich denke den Rest bekomm ich selber hin. Ich tausch mich nur gerne aus ;-)

Also wie gesagt, danke für die Denkanstöße! :TOOL:

ich bin erstmal verarztet!


----------

